# Germaben II vs. Optiphen



## mcleodnaturals (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm sure this is a matter of preference as to which one is better...but I have a couple recipes that call for Germaben II and I only have Optiphen.  I was told by the lady at the supply store that Optiphen was more natural and had less chemical preservatives in it, so that is why I chose it.  

My question is how do you modify the ingredients from Germaben II to Optiphen?  Is it okay just to swap the two, using the same amounts?  I'm sure it is more complicated than that, but if anyone could help me out I'd greatly appreciate it!

Thanks!
Kelly


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Oct 24, 2007)

I've used Germaben II at first for my preservative, but then switched to Germall Plus, dry.  I like it better in my lotions and creams since I do add goat milk to them.  I find it helps preserve a bit better than Germaben II for my application.

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 24, 2007)

http://66.218.69.11/search/cache?ei...hen+vs+germaben&d=Sgw6gedmPpJc&icp=1&.intl=us

There is a good article on preservs that mentions both.


----------



## mcleodnaturals (Oct 24, 2007)

Thank you Paul and Tabitha for your quick answers.  The article was interesting, but I still am not sure how to substitute the Optiphen in for Germaben II in the ingredients! :? 

Kelly


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 24, 2007)

When I used Optiphen, my tried and true formula curdled.
Just a heads up.....

Irena


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 24, 2007)

I would make contact with the compnay that makes/sells the Optiphen, find out what % they recommend for different products & do the math from there.


----------



## Joni Whitfield (May 13, 2018)

mcleodnaturals said:


> I'm sure this is a matter of preference as to which one is better...but I have a couple recipes that call for Germaben II and I only have Optiphen.  I was told by the lady at the supply store that Optiphen was more natural and had less chemical preservatives in it, so that is why I chose it.
> 
> My question is how do you modify the ingredients from Germaben II to Optiphen?  Is it okay just to swap the two, using the same amounts?  I'm sure it is more complicated than that, but if anyone could help me out I'd greatly appreciate it!
> 
> ...


Did you ever find out the answer? I  am needing to know the same thing... I have several different presertives and really don't want  invest in another if I don't have too


----------



## cmzaha (May 13, 2018)

This is a very old post with most if not all the above members no longer active. It is better to start a new post about preservatives. To partially answer you question I do not find just one preservative suitable and always use a dual system. Also the so called "Natural" preservatives are proving to be un-reliant.


----------

